# Hot blue cheese & bacon recipe



## PBHEMP (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for a blue cheese & bacon dip that is served hot?  Thanks


----------



## Corinne (May 11, 2006)

Here you go!

Warm Blue Cheese Dip With Garlic & Bacon

1/2	Pound	bacon, chopped
2	Cloves	minced garlic
1	8-oz pkg	cream cheese, softened
1/4	Cup	half & half
4	ounces	blue cheese, crumbled
2	Tablespoon	chives, chopped

Instructions: Cook bacon in large skillet over medium heat until browned. Remove bacon from skillet, drain.

Discard all but 1 TBSP of bacon grease from skillet. Fry garlic until soft, about 1 minute, be careful not to burn it. Remove from heat.

Preheat oven to 350º.

In medium bowl, mix cream cheese and half & half with electric mixer until well blended. Stir in bacon, garlic, blue cheese, & chives. Transfer to baking dish.

Bake covered for 30 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Corinne... I've already added this to my recipe list... I assume you have had good results with this?

Casper


----------



## Corinne (May 13, 2006)

CasperImproved said:
			
		

> Thanks Corinne... I've already added this to my recipe list... I assume you have had good results with this?
> 
> Casper



Yes, this is Tried & True.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 13, 2006)

You really did not have to reply... I trust from the other posts you've made that I have read, that this was a good recipe (besides, it "sounded" good) 

But thinks for posting anyway... my CT "sister" ;-) well.. someday anyway.  

Casper.


----------



## jkath (May 14, 2006)

Corrine,  do you usually serve this with French bread cubes, toast rounds, or something else? It sounds really tasty!


----------



## Corinne (May 14, 2006)

Sliced French bread, sliced bagel pieces...the consistency is pretty thick so it's good for spreading. I make this & take it to work in a little crock pot for one of the girls I work with. She is extremely picky when it comes to food. She eats the following: bread, cheese, bacon, ham, chocolate. Not much more than that! So it's hard to find things she will eat!


----------



## jkath (May 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------

